# Melody Twin does!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

After a hard labor Melody had twin does. She wanted NOTHING to do with them so we have bottle kids. Oh Joy!!

First one:









Second doe:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh so cute! And it sounds like bottle babies were just what you were hoping for :doh: Still, glad your doe and the little ones made it through ok. They're just beautiful!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, they're so adorable! Sorry their momma didn't want to take care of them.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS ASHLEY!!!!!! :applaud: :leap: Enjoy those wonderful, pesky, adorable bottle babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!! The little roaned girl looks so cute with her "boots" !


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE the first doe!! Too cute!! I agree, bottle feeding isnt the funnest but congrats!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Adorable!! Congrats :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> I LOVE the first doe!! Too cute!! I agree, bottle feeding isnt the funnest but congrats!


WHAT???!!! Bottle feeding is the BEST!!!! :laugh: There is nothing better IMO  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are sooo cute!!!! Congrats!!!! :kidred: :kidred:!!!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley, I had a doe have a really hard kidding and she was exausted. I had to bring the babies inside. I thought I would try so I took them out and the mom was so excited to see them and she took them back.

They are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy Moly!! Cute little house goats. Caprine kittens! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet....they are really cute....    :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats Ashley they are precious! So sorry mama didn't take to them, hope she feels better soon!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

How adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How sweet! Hopefully mama feels better soon.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So very cute and I am sure so cuddly. How come the mamma didnt want them? Was it because of a traumatic labor? This may sound weird to some but I for sure don't want any bottle babies so I would be not too excited to find out that I would have to bottle feed them. I know most people love this time but I just wouldnt be able to keep up so in the future don't want our mammas to reject their babies.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

So Cute!!
I just want to snuggle them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They sure are pretty


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oi! What adorable little girls!! So beautiful! I am in love with the first one!!

What names are you thinking of?


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh but sooo cute. I have never had little ones in the house, big gals sure enough, but Appy would have a fit if we took her babies away from her,..so I sort of envy you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Think she put their names on her site....


----------

